# my new baby



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

went and viewed some puppies today and i have chosen this little boy to join our family. we collect him in 11 days


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Awww so cute! I bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

its so cute 

wat is it lol? a chiuahuah???


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah he is and i cant wait just been and ordered a bed ect for him he doesnt have a name yet though any suggestions


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

missyme said:


> yeah he is and i cant wait just been and ordered a bed ect for him he doesnt have a name yet though any suggestions


oooo i luv chi's, they are sooo cute.

i always vowed that if i get a boy chi im gonna name him muscles lol.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very sweet maybe you can call im frank


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

My chi is called Alfie


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

awww hes so sweet it's gonna be a long 10 days i think


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is adorable


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> My chi is called Alfie


omg frank is so lurrvly...i want frank  can i ave frank?? lemme ave frank lol.

hes color is gorgeous.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

This website might be worth a look for name ideas  Chihuhua male name


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i think you should call him percy


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I like Chester


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

He is a cutie. I like Amigo


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww what a cutie he's a lovely little sweetie 
i reckon you should call him Fang


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

My baby is called George - and it really suits him when he is scarpering around being a cheeky monkey!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thanks for the link ill have a look and let you know what we pick he is a cutie ill take more pic's when i get him home, when we went to see him he was tired out cause he had been playing all afternoon and just wouldn't wake up ha ha.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well words fail me I'm so jealous, he's absolutely gorgeous.

I bet you can't sleep with excitement - well I can  

Sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

pmsl i was looking at the names gillie posted.

i see the name *bacon* wtf??? lol


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

how gorgeous, bet you are very excited .. we were at the beach on saturday and there was a pug there called 'Ned' - quite liked that name!!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

aww how cute. franks lovley to.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

he has name now he is going to be called harley  only 9 days to go lol


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww I Bet You Cant Wait !  He Is So Cute And Tiny !!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Harley is so cute - 9 days isn't so long - he'll be home before you know it!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah i know were going for another visit at the weekend  ill hopefully get more photo's if he's awake  only 8 days now not that im counting


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

at last im picking harley up tomorrow 
we have his food bed collar lead toys ect  im so excited i hav'nt slept for 2 days lol.
getting him at 2pm so hopefully ill get 5 mins to post a pic or 2


----------

